# how to make an exponent in word 2007



## Vizy

i ahve word 2007 and a math essay. in it i need to show examples, and all those examples have exponents so...how do umake an exponent in word. i think i learned 2yrs ago...but forgot. thanx guys.

basicaly i want it to look like this:






instead of this:

8^2


thnx guys


----------



## TFT

In Word write two numbers like 32, highlight the number 2 and choose superscript


----------



## Vizy

nooo its no there...this is what shows up:


----------



## enshei

in previous word's you highlight the number> format> font> select superscript under effects. Is there anything like that in 2007? sorry if its no help.

EDIT: Just looked at your screenshot, on the right click there is a *font* link, try looking in there?


----------



## patrickv

exponents are easy guys. you are all killing each other on this ? lol
here's how it's done :

am assuming your number is already there, just go to *Insert*-->*Insert Object*
now browse for *Microsoft Equation 3.0*, some bunch of sh*t will appear, like below






just where my poorly created arrow is pointing is *Subscript and SuperScript*
when you click it it will give you a drop down list as to where you want to place your "*power of*"...


----------



## Vizy

enshei said:


> in previous word's you highlight the number> format> font> select superscript under effects. Is there anything like that in 2007? sorry if its no help.
> 
> EDIT: Just looked at your screenshot, on the right click there is a *font* link, try looking in there?



THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! yea it worked, thanx alot.


patrickv said:


> exponents are easy guys. you are all killing each other on this ? lol
> here's how it's done :
> 
> am assuming your number is already there, just go to *Insert*-->*Insert Object*
> now browse for *Microsoft Equation 3.0*, some bunch of sh*t will appear, like below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just where my poorly created arrow is pointing is *Subscript and SuperScript*
> when you click it it will give you a drop down list as to where you want to place your "*power of*"...



ur way worked too, but his was way easier, for me. thnx tho


----------



## Yeti

You can also highlight and press "CTRL +" for subscript and "CTRL SHIFT +" for superscript (you should be able to add icons to the toolbar as well).  Equation editor or Mathtype are useful for longer complex equations and numbered equations.


----------

